# African cichlids



## Cmc1312 (Oct 30, 2013)

So I have a 75 gallon cichlid tank and I've had it for almost a year now. Recently my fish have been attacking one of my assorted cichlids to the point where I had to take him out and put him in a separate tank all alone. I have about 20 fish in my tank. There are plenty of caves and tunnels for my cichlids and they have never been this aggressive towards another fish before. This fish is not new they have all been together for months and there are no signs of breeding. Does anyone know what could be causing this aggression towards only one fish?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Cichlids don't really need a reason to decide they don't like each other. I have my cichlids in a 55g but I have 32 fish in total and I have very few aggression issues. About half the fish are what's called either fish. Something smaller yet faster so they can't hurt them. It gives them something else to chase other than each other. I have a school of rosy barbs and a few rainbow fish. I also have crazy filtration and heavy water changes.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Try to rearrange the tanks decos to establish new territories.
Are they all compatable?African and South American don't mix.The africans should all be from the same lake.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

+1 with the bandit. Were these fish purchased as juveniles if so it could be just the fact they are maturing and deciding whos boss, and as far as why they would all pick on one fish think of pack hunters, they always go after the weakest so any injury or illness can cause a gang attack.
Take the fish out and quarantine him until healthy then rearrange tank when you are putting him back in. If he still gets attacked you may have to trade him in.
PS If you have any females in the tank and they are older then 6 months there is breeding going on in your tank.


----------

